# Make a fsjal



## iSpinz (May 5, 2011)

Make a fsjal! If you don't know what they are, look here.

Base:


Spoiler













My fsjal's:


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler














Have fun!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 5, 2011)

Isn't that somebody's avatar on speedsolving?


----------



## emolover (May 5, 2011)

Oh boy. This isnt like newgrounds at all.:fp


----------

